

The Dog Days are Over - alagu
http://notmysock.org/blog/misc/the-dog-days-are-over

======
sanxiyn
Contrary to my expectation, this post was quite upbeat. Good for him.

------
tomkit
Great insight and objective elaboration into the Zynga culture. "Adapting to
thrive" and "treat[ing] crises differently" is what made this guy have a fair-
headed and upbeat retrospective instead of it deteriorating into a rant that
happens so often.

------
DividesByZero
I that this post reflects more on the author than it does on the organisation.
The challenges the author overcame are mostly to do with organisational
frictions and processes that make Zynga sound like a terrible place to be for
engineers.

Good for the author, not so great for Zynga to lose someone who could tolerate
their environment.

------
mattdeboard
Very classy farewell blog post.

------
dmor
Sounds like the right trajectory.

Yahoo! < Zynga < next thing

------
mycodebreaks
Product Managers can be obnoxious at times.

~~~
krob
At a lot of companies, the project manager is the first line of defense
against a late project, it's their job to harass their people to move quicker,
otherwise they are often the first to be on the chopping block if things don't
go smoothly. It's their job to fire ineffective employees when they notice
slowdowns or incompetence.

~~~
mycodebreaks
Product Managers don't have to put long hours at work when the schedule they
came up with is unreasonable. Engineers have to make adjustments, put long
hours to make things work.

Product Managers should be doing better than just shouting in morning status
meetings.

------
underwater
@gopalv82, your first comment seems to have got your account hellbanned. No
one will see your comments.

